# Izzie's groom today :)



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

So Izzie has been to the groomers today (& they've done a brillant job so we're really happy). Sorry for the long message to follow!

Not sure how many of you know but last time we had her groomed (mid December) we had a lady come out to the house with a van to do her, as mum hasn't been too well this felt like a good option as we didn't have to travel to drop her off somewhere & pick her up.

Anyway, the lady didn't do what I asked, which were;
1. To cut her legs much shorted because they were too long as were matted because of things getting stuck in them on walks
2. Shave under her tummy because again it was really bad with things getting stuck in there from walks & she doesn't like us touching it whe it's matted
3. Sort out the matting on her bum because it had gotten pretty bad

There were other things I told her which she did try to listen to, however the 3 most important things I asked her to do were as written above & she didn't do any of it! Her legs were left the same as when she went in (she said that Izzie didn't like her doing her legs - YES I KNEW THAT which is why we needed them doing because she wouldn't let me!)

But now for the worst part... She came back in (3 and a half hours later) to tell us that she'd noticed Izzie had a cut on her & she 'thought' she had taken the top off of it again. I've never heard such rubbish in my life! The cut was really bad, she'd pretty much sliced a piece of skin off of my baby (it was still attached but looked bad). I'm almost positive that she'd decide to start trying to shave under her tummy & she'd immediately made a mistake & cut her right near her front leg, so decided not to go any further with her tummy. I was pretty angry about it.


So anyway we went back to the place where she had her first groom in the summer last year, lovely people. She was shaking on my knee in the car & really didn't want to stay when we dropped her off  (obviously due to her bad experience) however rang the lady about an hour later & she said Izzie was fine  & she now looks gorgeous & is all de-matted & very short, but this time we will keep up to her coat as best we can so it doesn't get bad again, but will use these groomers in the future 

So a couple of pictures of my baby (although not brilliant because she was a bit sulky when I took them - bit of clipper rash I think, not bad just a bit red so he wasn't happy lol).


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh dear sorry to hear it was a bit of a disaster. Could you have not have stayed with the groomer in the van while she tried to do the bits you know Izzy hates, perhaps an extra pair of hands might have calmed and distracted her?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry just re read your post....totally got it wrong, this groom was a good one yes???
Izzy look very pretty!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah today was the good groom Karen she looks brilliant now & all the matts are sorted, but the last woman just didn't do as I asked & cut her 

Sorry should probably have made that clearer! I'll add a bit in now 
She is just very short because obviously the matts have only gotten worse because we couldn't sort them in the first place.

I suppose if we'd thought about it we could have asked the other woman, although the last time she'd been to the groomers they told us she'd been brilliant for them (she's just terrible for us haha), so I assumed that she must be okay for strangers & just play up because she knows she can with us lol.

But we will continue to use this lady in future as her & her husband have 20+ years of experience & have been brilliant with her  Just last time we thought it would be easier with our circumstances for someoe to come to the house, we won't make that mistake again though!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww Izzy what a tramatic thing you poor baby!!! I hope you get lots of extra treats and snuggles!!! She looks so soft!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah it was awful bless her 

But she is very soft now! All velvety & lamb like and gorgeous 

& of course DE-MATTED which is brilliant


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

for sure!!! Lady has to go in for an Izzie cut too....her legs are badly matted and so is her chest...I just can't seem to get a handle on them...they just come out of no where


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Laura .. she looks so soft and smooth  I bet you cant stop stroking her ...

My hubby said to me last night .. when can you cut Honey and Picnic .. he loves them shorter  

I just want to touch Izzies lovely soft ears


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww i'm sure Lady will look gorgeous as well  You'll have to put some pictures on! They might look like twins 

& I know JoJo, she looks really soft! & she is haha, her ears are lovely & fluffy & soft.
Although look big atm compared to her little skinny head because she hasn't got her afro anymore! 

x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

My hubby loves Honey with a lamb cut ... it is the soft touch and no matts ... no matts means less grooming time with JoJo, therefore more Honey and daddy cuddle time ha ha ha....

I am going to have to try the les poochs I think ... Honey's is having a matty moment


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> My hubby loves Honey with a lamb cut ... it is the soft touch and no matts ... no matts means less grooming time with JoJo, therefore more Honey and daddy cuddle time ha ha ha....
> 
> I am going to have to try the les poochs I think ... Honey's is having a matty moment


my parents and a lot of my friends think Betty looks better with a shorter cut whereas i love her fluffy.

However,since she had a shorter cut last time, i am liking it now at about an inch all over as its not to bad to keep mat free but she looks curly enough!!

Izzie looks lovely and glad she had a better grooming experience.

x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree Jules ... the shorter practical cuts can still be cute and pretty  

Let's face it our dogs look amazing in or our of the fluff  they are the best ..end of


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Laura she looks totally fab - I think if you have your confidence with a groomer just stick to them in future. 
H x


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

What a horrible experience you had, but I'm glad you have found someone you trust now. She looks pretty special after her haircut. xoxox


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Izzie looks lovely and glad she had a better grooming experience.
> 
> x


Thanks Jules  So am I, hopefully she'll feel better about going next time, she seems to really like the lady, she even jumped up at her & gave her a kiss! So that's good  x



Hfd said:


> Laura she looks totally fab - I think if you have your confidence with a groomer just stick to them in future.
> H x


Thank you  Yeah we're definitely going to in the future! Just home circumstances were more difficult, mum was having an operation & we thought that having someone come to the house would be much easier than having to take her out to be done. It was thr wrong choice & now that we know it won't happen again x



maplegum said:


> What a horrible experience you had, but I'm glad you have found someone you trust now. She looks pretty special after her haircut. xoxox


Yeah it wasn't great :/ & the cut looked bad! I felt really sorry for Izzie. But definitely trust this couple & i'm glad you think she looks nice even thought she's only about 2cm long everywhere! Haha  xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear Izzie had a horrible experience,thats awful!! She looks beautiful after her recent groom.dont you just love the velvety coat they have when they come out from the groomers xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

mandym said:


> Sorry to hear Izzie had a horrible experience,thats awful!! She looks beautiful after her recent groom.dont you just love the velvety coat they have when they come out from the groomers xxx


Thanks Mandy  Yes i just love it! It feels amazing  & if course looks beautiful  It's just strange to see because she looks so skinny! Her cury coat makes her look chunkier and now it's all gone lol xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Hahaha yeh i know what you mean,kenya always looks kind of lanky and gangly when she comes out of the groomers but before she goes in she looks like a right chunker! xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady too! She looks so skinny when we get her home that we feel like she is more fragile


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah good point! Izzie doesn't look like she can ake too much torture from Poppy now haha. Infact with Izzie being all skinny she doesn't look that much bigger than Poppy!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Ah, she looks great Laura, like velvet. Glad she has a good experience this time. 
They do look younger and more puppy like when they're shorter don't they? I do still like the shaggy look so I am trying to keep pepper at a manageable inch or two but last night I found a Matt caused by her collar so going to try the de Matt for the first time.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Pepster said:


> Ah, she looks great Laura, like velvet. Glad she has a good experience this time.
> They do look younger and more puppy like when they're shorter don't they? I do still like the shaggy look so I am trying to keep pepper at a manageable inch or two but last night I found a Matt caused by her collar so going to try the de Matt for the first time.


Yeah hey do look younger  & good luck! Hope it works well for you  I'll give Izzie a quick brush today to show that it's not always nasty to get brushed, especially if she lets me do a bit a day, then she won't get matted & knotty


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awww Izzie looks lovely  I love the colouring on her ears


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am in the ' I like the shaggy look' too. In my very humble opinion I think
most poo's look nicer shaggy but I do realise it is a lot of hard work to keep them matt free...I'm still putting up a good fight but who knows how long for


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> My hubby loves Honey with a lamb cut ... it is the soft touch and no matts ... no matts means less grooming time with JoJo, therefore more Honey and daddy cuddle time ha ha ha....
> 
> I am going to have to try the les poochs I think ... Honey's is having a matty moment


Do you have any?? You can try mine before buying if you like - I can post them to you...


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Im just looking at groomers for Arthur's 1st puppy groom and to be honest I am feeling a little nervous about it. I think if you've found someone you like and has done a good job stay with them, thats what Im hoping for! Izzie looks fab - job well done x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

calli.h said:


> Im just looking at groomers for Arthur's 1st puppy groom and to be honest I am feeling a little nervous about it. I think if you've found someone you like and has done a good job stay with them, thats what Im hoping for! Izzie looks fab - job well done x


Yeah I think you're right, especially when it comes to dogs like cockapoos that need to be groomed throughout their lives because of their coat, you need to find someone you trust & who your dog trusts. We're sticking with the people we found first from now on & good luck finding a good groomer for Arthur as well  

& thank you  She does look gorgeous, strange seeing her so short & skinny, but she looks & feels beautiful & a couple of months & she'll be back to normal lol x


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

She looks beautiful! I like seeing picures of cockapoos that look cute short because i think we'll have to keep Olive shorter. We'll see! I do like the shaggy look more, but I think a shorter cut would be much easier and realistic for me!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Im glad she had a good experience this time. She looks lovely with her short coat.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww thank you  Glad you think she looks nice! Yeah sometimes it can be more practical, especially if the coat is more poodle like as it can be difficult to keep up to matts depending on how much time you have for grooming.


----------



## Thom (Jan 12, 2012)

what is the difference in a teddy cut and a lamb cut? ive been looking at pics to see how i want Ted groomed and cnt decide, i want a style not to short but dnt mind daily brushing x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

The teddy bear cut is longer than the lamb, a lamb is very short (generally if they get badly matted they will need to be lamb cut), but if the coat is groomed regularly & kept up to a teddy bear cut would be fine, it's mainly just means a trim & a tidy up  x


----------



## Thom (Jan 12, 2012)

aww she looks lovely! i think i would like Teds body like this but with longer hair on legs do you think this would look ok? x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thom said:


> aww she looks lovely! i think i would like Teds body like this but with longer hair on legs do you think this would look ok? x


Thank you  SHe is very short though this time, although tbh the one place I like the coat shorter is on her legs lol. When she goes out in the garden or for walks when it's long they take ages to dry & more cleaning because there's more hair. But that's down to personal opinion & experience, we like to keep her head & coat a bit longer generally but we like it to be manageable. 

I'm sure it would look lovely, but again it's just personal opinions and what you want your dog to look like, but all cockapoos are gorgeous  x


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Awww. She looks like a beautiful velvety lamb. Cutie!

Meg and Benji xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you Meg  She still feels amazing! Hope we can keep it that way  xx


----------

